# Hey everyone...im new



## Purplekittie (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello!! I'm new here. 

A little about me....I of course love my kittie. His name is Orion and i'm not sure what breed he is. Maybe you guys can answer that for me. 
I'm an art student in Texas...not much to say lol.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

If you post a picture maybe we can find out what breed he is :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome and Hello!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome look foward to hearing more from you.


----------

